# Fiberglass insulation in a bathroom walls?



## sukhenkoi (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

There is only one wall between my son's bedroom and a shower cabin in my bathroom. My son can hear when I take a shower. I want to put some insulation inside of the wall to reduce noise coming from the shower. Is it a good idea to use some fiberglass insulation?
My only concern is that the insulation somehow may collect some moisture inside of the wall over the years. Is there any better way to reduce the sound of shower in my son's bedroom?

Thanks.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Rock wool would be better. The white box above the pages is for searching topics, this has been discussed many times. Let me know if you have any trouble...

Gary


----------



## sukhenkoi (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I have Home Depot and Lowes in my area and unfortunately neither of them sells Rock wool, only fiberglass insulation.


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

Look for a company that sells drywall or even a good lumber yard will have it


----------

